# Inspiration for 6-23-2011



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

To change one's life: 
1. Start immediately. 
2. Do it flamboyantly. 
3. No exceptions. ~William James 

Happiness cannot be traveled to, owned, earned, worn, or consumed. Happiness is the spiritual experience of living every minute with love, grace, and gratitude. ~Denis Waitley 

The key to release, rest, and inner freedom is not the elimination of all external difficulties. It is letting go of our pattern of reactions to those difficulties. ~Hugh Prather 

The circumstances of our lives have as much power as we choose to give them. ~David McNally


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you. The last quote especially spoke to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

sadand said:


> I wish I could get my H to read the Happiness one, he thinks happiness is somewhere out there for him to find, when really he has the power to be happy wherever he is, including being married.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------

